# ois nicht null, aber ois.getObject liefer exception



## muuh (23. Apr 2007)

hallo, 
zuerst einmal kurze auszüge aus Client und Server:

Server:

```
System.out.println("Server gestartet");
		syn = new Object();
        try
        {
              servSock = new ServerSocket(7776);
              while (true)
              {            	  
                  sock1 = servSock.accept();
                  System.out.println("Verbindung hergestellt");
                  oos = new ObjectOutputStream(sock1.getOutputStream());
      	        ois = new ObjectInputStream (sock1.getInputStream());
                  
                  String request = (String) ois.readObject();
```
 
Client:

```
socket = ConnectionClass.getInstance().getSocket();
			
oos = new ObjectOutputStream(socket.getOutputStream());
ois = new ObjectInputStream (socket.getInputStream());
oos.writeChars("savePoints\n");    
oos.flush();
System.out.println("gesendet");
```
 
wenn ich jetz beide starte, dann passiert folgendes:
Client: gibt gesendet aus
Server: liefert exception, message: null, cause: null
wenn ich im Server debugge, dann passiert die Exception nach dem ois.readObject()
logisch wäre, dass ois null ist, aber wenn ich über die variable ois mit dem Mauszeiger drüber fahre, hat sie eine ID und ist soweit ich das sehe nicht null

hat wer eine erklärung?


----------



## muuh (23. Apr 2007)

ich habe gerades gesehn, dass, wenn ich ein writeInt mache, keine Exception am Server ausgelöst wird, es muss also irgendwie mit dem writeChars zusammenhängen...


----------



## kleiner_held (23. Apr 2007)

Du musst writeObject() anstatt writeChars() verwenden.


----------



## Guest (23. Apr 2007)

ja, stimmt, mit dem funktioniert, danke...


----------

